# WRITERS NEEDED FOR A PROJECT!!!



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

I have started a project on Zig Zag and I would like writers to contribute. If you are interest or request anymore info then please e-mail me on spam123alex@aol.com. Thank you.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 17, 2009)

Um... wasn't there already a thread on this recently?


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought it was deleted. My internet wouldn't let me access the other one so I assumed it's gone. I'm sorry if I've over done it...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 17, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34129

14 people replied to your last one - wasn't that enough writers?


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Most of the 14 replies were people complaining it would be porn (which it didn't have to be) and the ones that were interested (4) have not replied yet... I know there's some more writers out there.


----------



## foozzzball (Feb 17, 2009)

<--- A writer.

And I will tell you something for gratis.

You are not winning friends with these threads, Spam.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> <--- A writer.
> 
> And I will tell you something for gratis.
> 
> You are not winning friends with these threads, Spam.


 
Winning friends? I don't see why you think my motives of writing are to make friends or fame or any stereotypical crap like that. I write because a) I'm good at it, b) easy income (not furry writing) c) others enjoy it. Sounds a bit cliche but I write for others. I did this Zig Zag project not because I want to suck up to people or Max (to be honest I wouldn't care if Max liked or hated me), I did it because I like Zig Zag as a character and her story is a good one to make fan-fictions out of. I am offering other artists and writers to contribute if they like not to make friends but to make a good project that others can enjoy reading. I'm sorry that you don't understand artistic forms past the simply central dogma of making friends and becoming a famous role-model.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Would you like to join in with the project, foozzzball yes or no? Friends or not it should not stop writers working together.


----------



## foozzzball (Feb 17, 2009)

SPAMZZKRR said:


> Winning friends? I don't see why you think my motives of writing are to make friends or fame or any stereotypical crap like that.



Very aptly demonstrated sir!



> I write because a) I'm good at it,


I can't say I really concur, but weird starfox smutty fanfiction with *pant* and *sigh* in the middle of dialogue tags isn't something I view as 'good'. We'll have to agree to disagree on this. Art is so subjective, don't you think?



> b) easy income (not furry writing)


Lucky you! I don't find it to be an easy income at all. Congratulations on your good fortunes.



> c) others enjoy it.


Glad to hear it! I'm not among their ranks, unfortunately.



> Sounds a bit cliche but I write for others. I did this Zig Zag project not because I want to suck up to people or Max (to be honest I wouldn't care if Max liked or hated me), I did it because I like Zig Zag as a character and her story is a good one to make fan-fictions out of.


Wow. You know I haven't actually written any out and out fanfic for something like ten years now. What's it like? I found it very limiting.



> I am offering other artists and writers to contribute if they like not to make friends but to make a good project that others can enjoy reading.


Why not encourage them to develop their own works across a range of diverse subjects? I find that writing is like dying - even if other people are there with you, you do it alone.



> I'm sorry that you don't understand artistic forms past the simply central dogma of making friends and becoming a famous role-model.


I'm sorry I gave this impression! I assure you I can wear a beret and drink coffee with the best of them.


Edit: 





> Would you like to join in with the project, foozzzball yes or no? Friends or not it should not stop writers working together.



Nope, you can pretty much go fuck yourself, thanks.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

Spamz, just ignore foozball, being an self-righteous ass is his way of greeting people it seems. We did something similar to me when I first issued a piece for critiquing and he got a bunch of flack for it.

It's ironic that he would whine about you not making any friends when, but being such a jerk about it, he's not making any either.


I think I might look into this Zig Zag thing and I might join. I will let you know.


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone who thinks writing is easy income lives at home with their parents still or is full of it.

Writing is fun.  Writing is rewarding.  Writing is exciting.

But writing, good writing, is NOT easy.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

maybe to him it is easy.


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 17, 2009)

Shouden said:


> maybe to him it is easy.



Having read his stuff, I'd say ignorant is more likely.  

It's really easy to put down one word after another.  It's NOT easy selling that, though.

I'm sorry, I just don't buy that writing is easy for him.  I buy that he's taking an easy way out.. but not that it's easy.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

...Okay. It's strange how regularly I come to up against arseholes like you. I don't particularly like fighting over internet forums as it becomes childish and immature. For someone who sounds so astute and confident in his writing sure gives quite an arrogant impression about himself. I write 'smut' and fanfiction with a range of other topics. Poetry, scientific research, comic scripts, newspaper columns, novels. redcard is right (and I'm sorry if I did come out as boastful) but I meant that I have never had much trouble in writing. Not all my work has been good but I've found it easy to write. Also, my income comes from my work at a newspaper and I left my parents house over 20 years ago. Having a wider outlook on writing is important.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Also, thanks Shouden I look foward to hearing from you!


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

redcard said:


> Having read his stuff, I'd say ignorant is more likely.
> 
> It's really easy to put down one word after another. It's NOT easy selling that, though.
> 
> I'm sorry, I just don't buy that writing is easy for him. I buy that he's taking an easy way out.. but not that it's easy.


 
No, I completely agree. I'm sorry if I came out ignorant. Not all writing is easy but my work is easy to write (film critic).


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 17, 2009)

SPAMZZKRR said:


> No, I completely agree. I'm sorry if I came out ignorant. Not all writing is easy but my work is easy to write (film critic).



I think you'd get further if you stated what your end goal is.. what you want out of people, you know?


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

What do I want out of people? I expect nothing from those who read my work (online). Maybe some comments so I can improve but that's it.


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 17, 2009)

SPAMZZKRR said:


> What do I want out of people? I expect nothing from those who read my work (online). Maybe some comments so I can improve but that's it.



But that's not what the start of this thread said. 

What do you want writers for, what do you want them to do precisely, why do you want them to do that, etc?

We all have ideas.   Millions of the little buggers float around in my mind every day.  So what compelling reason should writers have to write ZZ stories?

That's what I'm getting at .


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh sorry I thought you meant generally!

For the project I want people to do what they want. Their take on the Zig Zag universe or any sort of fanfiction they want to come up with.

Apart from any limitations that have been pressed upon me by Max and Eric (and there are one or two) I want people to write a story based around Zig Zag and have fun doing it. A sort of comparison between different writers and artists.

That's it basically.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's a good question: is this supposed to be an on going story, or just a collection of stories based on authors takes on the ZZ stories?


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, alright. I'm currently working on a story in one of my own universes, but after that, I will work check out the ZZ universe and try something. I'm having fun trying my had at different genres, forced subjects and different universes.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Bingo. Just a collection of stories.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool. I've written a biography for Max if you need it. It's all about Zig's life. If you do need anymore info then please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Shouden (Feb 17, 2009)

right, well, like I said, I'm working on another story. After that, I will get all the information I need. And good luck with the project.


----------



## foozzzball (Feb 18, 2009)

This is hilarious.

I'm going to reply to your PM here, Spam, since you kind of seemed to start halfway asking the same sort of thing here.



			
				SPAMZZKRR said:
			
		

> Mate, what is your problem? I know I shouldn't be following any of this up (kind of hypocritical to my immaturity plea) but did I upset you in anyway or you naturally a fucking ignorant tosser?
> 
> Please reply ASAP as I'd love to know!



I have a personal rule. When people actually piss me off to the point where I don't mind putting my foot way into my mouth - what I refer to the toe to tonsils maneuver - I go 'fuck politeness'. Call it my safety valve, blowing off steam before I get really unhappy.

How did you do this? 



> I write because a) I'm good at it, b) easy income (not furry writing)<snip>



If you expect me to take you seriously, do something where I'm going to take you seriously. You seem to be judging me on my actions, so thank you! Please judge yourself on them too. Walking into a room full of strangers, yelling 'HEY GUYS WANNA HELP WRITE SOMETHING INVOLVING A FURRY PORN STAR?' and then, when someone informs you that you _might_ wanna rethink what you're saying to the universe, you whip out the - although I admit you did this nice and subtly - 'I am a real writer and screw you' card.

Shouden, you did this too, that's why I went completely ballistic.

In any case.

Spam. 

You write like this.

(Quoted from his latest up at Yiffstar - It's called 'The Sin of Urios'.)



> Urios city *sigh*, what a shit hole. I hate this fucking city but it seems I can't leave. Ever since I popped into this world I've hit the ground hard and most of that is the fault of this twisted city. The law means shit here with cops more crooked than the floorboards under my feet. I saw the fate of my parents to these streets; their blood still staining my memories ever night.<SNIP>




Do you write like that in newspapers? Here are some hints.

Asterisks are used in typesetting to set off bold type, not to include actions. That's how we write on RPs full of twelve year olds.

Please proof read. 'Ever Night'? 

You don't seem to understand what the hell a semi-colon is. I reccomend you pick up a handy guide to grammar.

Also, later in the text, you start throwing around stuff like ' "Yes of course! I love this vixen!! <snip> ' - You don't use multiple exclamation marks like that.

Furthermore, you mix text and numbers by quoting prices as '500', and times as '10'. I do hope you know why that's not preferred usage.


So. To answer your question more fully.

You inadvertantly pushed my buttons to the point where I am okay with coming off as a complete and utter twat. Congratulations! Enjoy working with Shouden - he used to spell 'semen' as 'seamen'. ALL THE TIME.


----------



## SPAMZZKRR (Feb 18, 2009)

...Right... Why you expend so much effort in annoying people is beyond my comprehension at the moment. I'm tired, I have to catch a train to London in 3 hours and don't have the time to argue with shitheads like you. 'The Sin of Urios' was a sort of present for some mates on Yiffstar. I use punctuation how I was taught and, strangely enough, it's how I write in a NATIONAL NEWSPAPER. The Times ring any bells? Fine, I will condemn myself to boasting. I write for The Times as a film critic and you argue and irritate people on internet forums. I know which one of us will sleep more soundly tonight.

Strangely enough I have taken time to read through your 'rant of sorts' above and I find it quite interesting. You write exactly like a critic...add a few more metaphors and bingo, your set! The problem is you take work from one source and plow into it like a car crash and expect me to fall to your knees in revelation. One comission doesn't sum up all my work.

Also, you don't seem to think systemically enough about characters. Yes Zig Zag is a porn star (you've obviously done your revision like a good boy waiting for a pat on the head) yet you don't realise the complications that has on her life. Romance and pornography are in two different fields like intelligent criticism and the utter trollop you spew into the forum. Sure my story includes yiff but that's what some people care about. It's called C-O-N-S-I-D-E-R-A-T-I-O-N. I'll tell you what, take the book off the shelf (the one next to the thesaurus and grammar guide) and give it a read. It's called a dicitionary.

For your writing fooz I do salute you. Your writing style is elegant and sharp which is always a good sign. I wish you good fortune in whatever forum you find yourself on and good luck in your endeavours.

SPAMZZKRR

(By the way you should hunt around for a copy of The Times, it's a great newspaper!)


----------



## ScottyDM (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this were I clap my hands with glee and shout, "Yaaay, drama!"

Umm, no.

You know, The Writer's Bloc is pretty friendly... mostly. But there's plenty more drama in other forms here on FA. Maybe some people are being a little hot, but then others keep spawning new threads with the same subject. I guess those who relish drama should take it to one of the other FA forums where it seems to be _de rigueur_.


On the subject of this project: So. Why does anyone need help with creating Zig Zag fan-fics? I mean, what is the project anyway, a fresh content for a Zig Zag fan-fic site? Or just growing the quantity of them out there on the 'Net.

Now over at PlanetFurry (exact thread URL is left as an exercise for the reader) the Old Gray Raccoon posted a suggestion that someone write a fan-fic staring Wendy of _Sabrina Online, the Story_, Chris Yost's fan-fic in the Sabrina-Zig-Zag-verse. He suggested it because no one seems to have done such a thing yet, and he felt Wendy is worthy of her own spinoff.

I think the difference is in the way the two suggestions were put forth.



Shouden said:


> We did something similar to me when I first issued a piece for critiquing and he got a bunch of flack for it.


Hmmm, that explains it then.

Scotty


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 18, 2009)

Fooz.  Control thyself.  If he takes it to PMs, freaking keep it in PMs.  None of us care to read it.  No more of your responses in this thread, else I'm clicking that little button down there that says 'report'.  If someone hasn't taken notice already.
Sheesh... I wish your attitude was as pleasant as your writing.  I hope you're a bit humbler in your query letters, at least.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys it's a writing forum. There's one out there for arguing too. If you want to fight take it out there, _merci_.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 22, 2009)

> Guys it's a writing forum. There's one out there for arguing too. If you want to fight take it out there, merci.


The problem's been taken care of.  Cessez cet entretien et continuez dans le chemin du sujet original, s'il vous plaÃ®t.
Since we're throwing some French around anyway.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh la. Je suis un Ã©tudiant de francais, monsieur. All I do is go around people who have no idea what I'm saying and shout about "mes bonsbons touffes" XD Now watch, that's probably completely wrong.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 22, 2009)

Moi aussi, je suis un Ã©tudiant.
<<Touffe?>>  As in, like... well, here: http://www.wordreference.com/fren/touffe
Under principal translations.


----------



## ScottyDM (Feb 23, 2009)

And here I thought a _touffe_ was a subterranean fungus. It was making me hungry, but with no yummy fungus to eat I'm reduced to sucking on my paws.

S-


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! So I did misspell? I check translator, 1 sec...

Blame it on the phrasebook, rofl. It still kinda works, but slang can be wierd anyway. I mean I have friends that go around saying "what's poppin?" Odd, but okay, so I figure. but in case, I found that "mes couielles poilus" also works XD And yes, it translates to (something) about balls, if you catch my drift ;P


----------

